# Blue Rock Extreme Trailer



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently bought an 08' Beavertail B2 that came with a blue rock extreme trailer.

The trailer is definitely sturdy and I like the walk along step that is located on the side rail. However, I have some concerns when I launch the boat.

It seems like when the bow of the boat comes off the roller it almost jumps down to the water. I have been working on finding a sweet spot for the trailer, but I definitely dont want to loose any gelcoat off my front rail in the process. Any thoughts on this? Right now I have been only going 1/2 the way up on the wheels when I load and unload and I just winch the boat up. If I dunk it any further then it is impossible for the bow of the boat to come above the front roller.

Has anyone else had issues with this type of trailer?


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

JappyFish said:


> I recently bought an 08' Beavertail B2 that came with a blue rock extreme trailer.
> 
> The trailer is definitely sturdy and I like the walk along step that is located on the side rail. However, I have some concerns when I launch the boat.
> 
> ...


Jappy,
I think I understand the issue you are describing. I have the same boat/ trailer setup. I have a blue rock trailer. I am unsure what the extreme part is, maybe the walk board. I'm definitely jealous of that and have been looking at adding one. To diminish the chance of damage


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

To diminish the chance of damage I changed the front bow roller by getting first a new roller and altered by getting a longer roller shaft and adding roller caps made by the same manufacturer that makes the roller. I used the orange variety. I don't remember the manufacturer. I had to add some washers at the brackets to fine tune the fit but it worked out well. That being said the trailer I have allows for a dry launch. It has a rear roller that is just in the water if the tires are barely in the water. I slide off the bunks and in it goes. The same is true for pulling the skiff out of the water. This makes it impossible to damage the hull during loading and is my preferred way to load the skiff. Hope this helps.


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

I wanted to clarify the roller location. I am talking about the roller on the frame crossmember. I also added caps to the front roller closest to the winch to be safe.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks BTB2. My guess is that the step is the extreme part. My trailer has a large bow roller with larger caps. The only issue is that it seems like it catches the run rail when it comes off the roller.

I've never tried to dry launch, but my trailer does have a rear keel roller. This may just be the preferred method. My bunks aren't very slick, but I am trying to fix that this weekend with some gulf wax that I bought from the store.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

JappyFish said:


> Thanks BTB2. My guess is that the step is the extreme part. My trailer has a large bow roller with larger caps. The only issue is that it seems like it catches the run rail when it comes off the roller.
> 
> I've never tried to dry launch, but my trailer does have a rear keel roller. This may just be the preferred method. My bunks aren't very slick, but I am trying to fix that this weekend with some gulf wax that I bought from the store.


 my old man has that same setup and all he does is dry launch the B2, wax the back half of the bunks and you are good to go


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

What about using a v bow guard? There's a guy near me who uses no roller and just a stop...


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

JappyFish said:


> What about using a v bow guard? There's a guy near me who uses no roller and just a stop...


Not a bad option if it can be mounted with that trailer.


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

swaddict said:


> my old man has that same setup and all he does is dry launch the B2, wax the back half of the bunks and you are good to go


Ah yes. Liquid rollers is your friend.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Pssst. Use gulf canning wax in lieu of Liquid Rollers / Silicone! It is more environmentally friendly, lasts longer, and helps preserve the carpet & wood bunks!


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## The Lad (Mar 22, 2017)

BTB2 said:


> To diminish the chance of damage I changed the front bow roller by getting first a new roller and altered by getting a longer roller shaft and adding roller caps made by the same manufacturer that makes the roller. I used the orange variety. I don't remember the manufacturer. I had to add some washers at the brackets to fine tune the fit but it worked out well. That being said the trailer I have allows for a dry launch. It has a rear roller that is just in the water if the tires are barely in the water. I slide off the bunks and in it goes. The same is true for pulling the skiff out of the water. This makes it impossible to damage the hull during loading and is my preferred way to load the skiff. Hope this helps.



Do you mind sharing some pictures, I just bought a 2008 BT Osprey with this trailer, and it seems like I need to weld another mount for a roller closer to the winch. The boat literally falls off the roller at the winch and either hits the walk board or the framing for the trailer. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

My blue rock keel roller (one under the boat) is at the highest position on the plate on the cross member of the trailer.

You seem like you are launching it correctly and not dunking it too much causing the nose to catch on the other keel roller.

Try adjusting the height on the keel roller under the boat to the highest position and see if that helps. Also I would recommend changing out that roller while you're at it to a better one. I bought this and while it costs a little more it will not get a flat spot on it or scuff up your gel coat. Night and day difference.

Its the RP-8:

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/stoltz--super-roller-polyurethane-keel-rollers--P017_513_002_507

If your mounting plate is messed up replace it too. Quick and easy fix. Raising it higher though should solve your problem.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

i have an extreme trailer under my osprey. not sure what step your talking about. i push the boat down and walk the beam and bunk leaving the nose on the trailer.start the engine and pull her the rest of the way off. i use wax instead of spray. i also have a roller at the end of my trailer between the bunks . not even sure if its possible for the nose to hit it. seems like the bunks and or rollers are not set up properly. also the wench and post could be mounted too high.. post some pics
which part of the trailer is going to mess up the gel coat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If your boat falls off the water and crashes against the trailer it could be caused by several things.

If the ramp angle is too shallow there will be a lot of air above the water to the hull. If your angle is good and the bunks are too high, then crash. Etc.

Post a pic of your setup just before the point of falling or jumping as you say. Might need to raise front and lower the rear.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Has anyone on here done a metal fender swap on there blue rock? I recently blew a tire on the way home from Louisiana and turned my plastic fender into a million pieces. In the process put rubber marks down the hull that took serious elbow grease to remove. 

Thanks


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

You can order replacement plastic fenders, not sure about the fitment on the metal ones


----------



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

C Brueckner said:


> Has anyone on here done a metal fender swap on there blue rock? I recently blew a tire on the way home from Louisiana and turned my plastic fender into a million pieces. In the process put rubber marks down the hull that took serious elbow grease to remove.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ever end up putting on the metal fenders? I just had the same thing happen to me on my blue Rock (elbow grease required on the hull) and having trouble finding the same fender.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

I ended up buying a set of new plastics ones and bolting them on. The Aluminum swap was more work then I wanted to mess with.


----------



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

Do you know what brand fender? I found a Company called KARAVAN that I think is the one but having trouble finding one that matches the other side.


----------



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

Jason Cromwell said:


> Do you know what brand fender? I found a Company called KARAVAN that I think is the one but having trouble finding one that matches the other side.


also the mounting brackets on the blue rocks are custom made aluminum brackets. Mine broke off when the tire blew out so trying to find some that will work with the new fender.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

I think I just google searched plastic trailer fenders and they were almost identical. I had the same thing happen with my bracket. I had to have a trailer shop reweld it back on.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

C Brueckner said:


> I think I just google searched plastic trailer fenders and they were almost identical. I had the same thing happen with my bracket. I had to have a trailer shop reweld it back on.


I would imagine any fab should with a decent welder could also weld it back on.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This outfit has a wide variety of trailer parts for many makes and will ship them right to you... easternmarine.com

I've had good results with them when my local EZ Loader distributor is down or out of whatever I need...


----------



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> This outfit has a wide variety of trailer parts for many makes and will ship them right to you... easternmarine.com
> 
> I've had good results with them when my local EZ Loader distributor is down or out of whatever I need...


Thanks for the tip! I found them last night and ordered the fender and brackets, just need to get the Ubolts and I should be back on the road.


----------



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

Here’s the parts numbers for the fender and mounting brackets if anybody needs them down the road




lemaymiami said:


> This outfit has a wide variety of trailer parts for many makes and will ship them right to you... easternmarine.com
> 
> I've had good results with them when my local EZ Loader distributor is down or out of whatever I need...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have used Eastern Marine several times myself. Good selection and fair prices. Flat fee shipping can be a little pricey on smaller items, though.


----------



## Ethan Falk (May 31, 2019)

I have a major Blue Rock Extreme axle problem.
The trapezoid shaped piece of metal that the torsion axle bolts on to is done for.
It looks like the trapezoid spacer is not welded on. Its bolted on between the axle and the trailer frame. Not sure what to do here but I know I have to do something to replace it.
Anyone familiar with this??















Also, I know that my axle needs to be replaced... The new one is on the way thanks to @FSUDrew99 for the axle insight.


----------



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

Jason Cromwell said:


> View attachment 128236
> 
> Here’s the parts numbers for the fender and mounting brackets if anybody needs them down the road. The mounting bracket and hardware was not the correct size, learned this after I received the parts. The fender however was a 100% match.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Gramps said:


> Pssst. Use gulf canning wax in lieu of Liquid Rollers / Silicone! It is more environmentally friendly, lasts longer, and helps preserve the carpet & wood bunks!


Silicone is actually more environmentally friendly than paraffin wax, which is a petroleum product. Just as long as you do not heat silicone above 300F, it is very safe, especially food grade. Silicone comes from silicon, which comes from silica, aka sand. Yes, some chemicals are used to process, but if kept at reasonable temps it does not leech them out like plastics.


----------



## Mfpaul (9 mo ago)

Hi Jason, looking for clarity on the brackets you used. I have the same problem/need. Your April and June parts lists posts look the same, but you mention the brackets weren’t right. I got the 13/14 fenders. Do the 12/13 brackets work ok?

thanks


----------

